# dreamchi #3



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yet another dreamchi piece
this one is called *"it's a jungle out there"*
size 20 x 20 inch with tainted yellow trimming. jungle pattern fabric is cotton
back is tainted yellow to match made with cotton ^^








unfortunately this couldn't come "dexter approved" due to making it not at home
however, this one has a home traveling to my sb :hello1:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL umm where about does ur sb live?? East coast? West?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> LOL umm where about does ur sb live?? East coast? West?


sheesh! LOL! kioana imma have to throw a giant squid at ur head :coolwink:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cute fabric choice


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats cute! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks guys gotta love animal patterns


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Absolutely adorable.....Love the monkey!

Lisa


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> unfortunately this couldn't come "dexter approved"


Total let down there pidge.. seriously.. i look forward to seeing my NY doggy all the daytimes.. Daisy is heartbroken now.. sobb sobb :foxes15:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LiMarChis said:


> Absolutely adorable.....Love the monkey!
> 
> Lisa


thanks! yes the monkey is adorable hehe 


Daisydoo said:


> Total let down there pidge.. seriously.. i look forward to seeing my NY doggy all the daytimes.. Daisy is heartbroken now.. sobb sobb :foxes15:


im sorry daisydoo  he wasnt with me at that time, promise to take more pics of him soon! just for daisydoo! lol. dont be heartbroken!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> sheesh! LOL! kioana imma have to throw a giant squid at ur head :coolwink:


hahaha lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

THAT IS ADORABLE!!! How did I miss this thread?!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> hahaha lol


lol i think she didnt read that :x LOL!!! 


Bella Luna said:


> THAT IS ADORABLE!!! How did I miss this thread?!


thank you bella! not a lot of people look in the crafts section, its okay  i'll be getting materials for my 3 orders on sunday, then off to sewing and then posting pics hehe =)


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> not a lot of people look in the crafts section, its okay  i'll be getting materials for my 3 orders on sunday, then off to sewing and then posting pics hehe =)


 I love to go and see how crafty everyone is- you're doing great with these pidge!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> I love to go and see how crafty everyone is- you're doing great with these pidge!


thanks wahmom! gonna be making different shape tomaro, to see if people likey! hehe get ready guys


----------

